# Steroid Laws in Europe (mainly latvia or romania)



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

Im thinking of going travelling into europe for a few weeks and going to tour a few countries, where can i buy gear over the counter does anyone know for certain or have any ideas? I searched this but i found a list with only limited countries on


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

The best store is the biggest guy in the gym you go to.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

my mate got some test imported, came in a bottle labelled 'shaving oil' maybe you can just cuningly relabel stuff?


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

hi mate i have known of people to source in other countries which isnt a problem just haggle haggle haggle. is legal to bring them back over here but only a certain amount that can be deemed as personal use im sure if u google it theres somewhere u can check the amount but sure people on here would be able to filll u in better mate hope this helps a little:beer:


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

ashman said:


> hi mate i have known of people to source in other countries which isnt a problem just haggle haggle haggle. *is legal to bring them back over here* but only a certain amount that can be deemed as personal use im sure if u google it theres somewhere u can check the amount but sure people on here would be able to filll u in better mate hope this helps a little:beer:


Tbh i think you would have problems, if customs know they are AAS im sure they would take them off you.


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

as long as you havent got excessive amounts that can be deemed as supply you should be fine.gear is not illegal to possess as have been pulled over with gear and got let of with no charge and gear still intact


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like my last post is wrong, sorry ashman.

Seems you can legally bring in pharma gear for personal use (but not UG lab).

Seems amounts are a bit of a grey area but if you convince them it's just personal use should be ok.

Unless law has changed in past 18 months or so.


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

no worries fella. got an up and coming trip to turkey this year cant wait to get out there.


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

testman said:


> Im thinking of going travelling into europe for a few weeks and going to tour a few countries, where can i buy gear over the counter does anyone know for certain or have any ideas? I searched this but i found a list with only limited countries on


what countries have you come up with mate know for sure turkey does


----------



## warrior 72 (Nov 28, 2009)

hi mate, you could have some problems with the customs, so i suggest you to put the vials (if you can get them) into your shampoo...i did the same when i went to rhodes

cheers!!!!!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

If the country is a member of the EU, then the laws on steroids and POMS are the same as they are here.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

ah i know of turkey, have you been before? what do they supply? and i also heard bulgaria but i have been before and im not being funny but i dont trust them lol,

when i went to crete 3 years back i asked in 3 pharmacies and they all said no, but got talking to the security guard on my hotel who was a beast, and he said i could go with him into the central town and easily get pharma test and deca, but unfortunatly i only had one day left of my holiday

Im pretty much looking for pharma deca when i go abroad, as i cant source it here in the uk anymore, and ive heard a lot about fakes, and i just think UG lab doesnt feel as good

Dont get me wrong i can gear here in the uk but most is UG lab


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

testman said:


> ah i know of turkey, have you been before? what do they supply? and i also heard bulgaria but i have been before and im not being funny but i dont trust them lol,
> 
> when i went to crete 3 years back i asked in 3 pharmacies and they all said no, but got talking to the security guard on my hotel who was a beast, and he said i could go with him into the central town and easily get pharma test and deca, but unfortunatly i only had one day left of my holiday
> 
> ...


Steroids will be the last thing on your mind when you see the latvian girls :drool:


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

Virgo83 said:


> Steroids will be the last thing on your mind when you see the latvian girls :drool:


haha mate, i know a latvian girl, she is STUNNING, just reminded me by that post i will ask her if she knows about steroids (unlikely) :laugh:


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

testman said:


> ah i know of turkey, have you been before? what do they supply?


hiya fella been before and pretty much all the chemists over there have in on the shelves just like paracetamol. they do most things ie test deca sustanon off the top of my head but there was other stuff but tbh i was just learning then so didnt understand all what they had hope that helps:thumb:


----------



## MyVision (Apr 15, 2009)

You can't buy steroids OTC in Romania, and the black market is a bit of a hit and miss, many fakes going around; in the event that you come across legit gear, you will get ripped off with the prices, especially as a foreigner. As about Latvia, I don't know it for a fact, but I don't think you can buy them OTC over there either.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

cheers for info guys, looks like turkey it is :laugh:


----------



## ashman (Jan 11, 2007)

testman said:


> cheers for info guys, looks like turkey it is :laugh:


:laughk mate just stick two the main big ones by all means have a look in the smaller ones and compare the two:beer:


----------

